# Need lighting advice..



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok my 2 ladies are in week 4 of flowering but I only have 2 20W CFLS on them, is it worth me now at this stage spending a little more on either a 70W or 150W HPS lamp? I am on a budget, but my plants aren't huge so any advice on lumens would be great cos i can't make end nor tail of it!

I found these..


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140161323320&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

and this..would I be able to use the bulb in my E27 lamps or would I have to have a ballast? Cos if I can just plug em in then I can just replace my CFLs..

http://www.lightbulbs-direct.com/variant_detail.asp?var=3944

Is it worth me doing this now? Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to double post but, what about some on this site..can any of these be plugged into a ordinary Edison 27 cap lamp without ballast..?

http://www.lightingworld.co.uk/content.php/14020181


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't believe any of those bulbs will work for ya. I would just get some more cfl's. Go to wallly world and get a couple of the clamp light fixtures and a couple of the y- adapter sockets and a couple packs of the ge 26w cfl's. I think it would be more bang for your buck at this point.


That e-bay light would work for you though, seems a good price also.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Cheers dude,

Only trouble with that one os that it may time while to arrive..

Would I be right in thinking these would be ok to use without buying a ballast:

http://www.lightbulbs-direct.com/variant_detail.asp?var=3802

As I could get 2 and replace the CFLs adding up to 140W.. surely they could be of use?

Whats Wally world and where would I find it? I am in the UK btw.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 19, 2007)

You would need a ballast to run that bulb. Thats what it means where it says external ignitor. Wally world= Wal-mart. not sure if they have one near you. I was trying to find a link to the fixtures i have but cannot seem to find one. I use the work clamp light fixtures, they basically are a reflector with a light socket and a clamp attached. I run a y-adapter to put two bulbs in each fixture.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks again, if u could find a link, or jus a pic of your that'd be great.. trouble is at the mo I have no transport and little time. I have sent an email to the ebay one's seller askin how long it'll take to arrive, and i'll prob go for that.

At least I'll know all of this for the next grow. Maybe i'll do a greenhouse one next time to avoid these problems..


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 19, 2007)

I will try and get a pic up of my little grow in a minute, and i cannot find a link to one, sorry. But about that ebay light, the price is pretty good on it for what it is, and if they can, i would pay a lil extra for faster shipping. I think that light would be a great start.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 19, 2007)

hope you like it.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice one, looks like a pretty good set up. Thanks for all your help, i'll let u know how i get on and what i get.

Keep it chilled :smoke1:


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 19, 2007)

No problem bro, glad to help.


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 19, 2007)

might be better to go with a hps setup, for flowering,you can get a cheap one for around $100  its worth the money.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok the eBay one..

(http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140161323320&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004)

.. could anyone tell me how many lumens it will give out (its a 150W hps) and if it'll be enough for my 2 plants (check my blog for pics).

Thanx.


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 20, 2007)

not sure on that i have a 400w one, and its 55,000 lumens  just a guess that 150w would be around 25,000 lumens? or around there. Should be better that the flouro's..


anyone else have any advice on this....


----------

